# Steam Skyrim DLC deabonnieren



## Eragoon (3. April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich will heut ma wieder Skyrim installieren. Allerdinngs weis ich das STeam das HighResolutionPacl mit unterladen würde (4gb). Das ist natürlich mist wenn man beschränktes Datenvolumen hat.

Ich habe nirgends eine Option gefunden wie ich das deabonnieren kann. Ich hab das das früher mal genommen,brauchs aber ni denn es gibt ja bessere 

Bitte helft mir! Wie kann ich das von mein Account lösen??!


----------



## XT1024 (3. April 2013)

Kurzfassung: steam support kontaktieren, die können (wenn sie wollen?) so etwas vom account entfernen.

Stop High Resolution pack from downloading - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Eragoon (3. April 2013)

Ok Naricht abgeschickt! Was ist zurzeit die durnschnittliche Wartezeit?


----------

